# Helmet Cam vid of 33rd Annual Tour of the Unknown Coast



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px;">
First one is the 100k ride, second is in the lead pack of the 100-milers.


<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px;">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JBw6UoY7768?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>
<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bVL4a8Wjo8g?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice - thanks for posting!

I guess the first one is done as a sequence of still photos? What camera did you use?


----------

